# Favorite epic pass resorts in order



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

what are yours? 




























1. vail-love their trees, insanely huge 
2.breck-i feel like its my home
3.beaver creek/keystone-i couldnt choose this one
5.a-basin-i hear its better later in the season
6.heavely-havent been there yet. next wednesday im going to change that


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

1. Breck - the 6 chair is where it's at
2. Vail - the back bowls are sick, but the type of crowd usually sucks ass and the front of the mountain is full of cat tracks and moguls
3. A-Basin - again, sick bowls but they haven't been open this year and the employees tend to have an attitude in my experience
4. Keystone - night riding and cat rides are it's only saving grace

I can't rate Beaver Creek or Heavenly as I haven't been. Planning on going to Beaver Creek this weekend. My friends in Tahoe tell me Heavenly sucks ass. It's their least favorite spot out there.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

didn't really want to respond to this since most of these resorts don't play well with others in CO.

1. vail-I love this mountatin and once you get off the front side there is a TON of room to roam
2.breck- fun mountain especially the top.
3.beaver creek_ would rate second but I dislike the general vibe of the place
4.a-basin-going to hit it this year
5.keystone-havent been there yet
6.heavenly-havent been there yet


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

My ranking varies wildly according to the weather.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

1. Beaver Creek cause I can ride escalators to chairlifts and get free cookies and if you can ride they leave you alone. 
2. Breck best park in the country and a good mountain once you know your way around.
3. A basin know this mountain like the back of my hand and know where the goods are on any given day, post season is where it's at.
4. Vail only been once had a blast anyone that says it takes forever to get to the backside obviously can't ride a cat track.
5. Heavenly lived on the side of it but never rode there
6. Keystone cause the head of ski patrol is a tyrant of terror. Yeah Craig Simson I'm looking at you buddy way to rule that mountain with an iron fist. Park can be good if the monkeys get out of the shack and stop smoking pot and do their job otherwise mountain is blah.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> 6. Keystone cause the head of ski patrol is a tyrant of terror. Yeah Craig Simson I'm looking at you buddy way to rule that mountain with an iron fist. Park can be good if the monkeys get out of the shack and stop smoking pot and do their job otherwise mountain is blah.


don't worry man, your not the only one thats been frantically waved to slow down on schoolmarm or whatever the hell that green is.. i'm definitely not the best boarder and it pisses me off when i catch an edge on that green and it pretty much stops you. i've clipped through the slow banners(safely) to keep from losing all my speed and i've been waved down a few times. never been chased though lol

back to the point. 

i've only been to Keystone and will be down at Breck soon so we'll see how i like it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

1. Breck - great peaks to chose from and very few flats/catwalks
2. Arapahoe Basin - not as many runs as the bigger resorts - but what they have is great (that's where my avatar pic is from)
3. Beaver Creek - HUGE park - you can't do it all in a day. A little expensive.
4. Vail - Nice riding, but expensive place to stay.
5. Keystone - wish there were more trails/peaks.
6. Heavenly - haven't tried it yet!!!

Did the Epic pass last year and the Summit pass this year and I live in Texas!!! Totally worth it if you get out there for more than 5-7 days.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

A-basin, but the park is lacking..
vail back bowls are great for the first hour of the day after a huge snow... but after that first hour i'd rather go to Echo and shred the park or Loveland pass and hitchhike up hwy6 and hike the bowls..


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Beaver Creek - Super fun hill with small crowds. Good trees and is a blast when there's not even snow.... I've never been to a mtn with more little kickers on the side of runs.

Vail - Cant beat blue sky basin at any resort on the Epic Pass... And the place is so big that you can always find stashes.

Keystone - Theres a couple patches of trees that I really like. And a guy I went to high school with is part of the team behind area 51 which is cool

A Basin - Nice steeps, couple tree patches, and a vibe unmatched in Summit County IMO

Heavenly - Never been but it's gotta be better the Breck

Breck - Someone in my group or myself always gets hurt at this place... It's either knees, concussions or ribs. And I havnt found any trees that I like..... I must be stupid because I always hit 20+ minute lines for the lifts that drop into the runs I like


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> Heavenly - Never been but it's gotta be better the Breck
> 
> ... I must be stupid because I always hit 20+ minute lines for the lifts that drop into the runs I like


Don't bet on it. I just got back from two weeks in Tahoe, and we didn't even bother to hit Heavenly once. It's crowded, too many flat areas, not nearly as much vert as they claim because most of it starts halfway up. It IS beautiful at the top of the ridge looking out over the lake on one side of you and the desert on the other, but that's not a good enough reason to go.


----------

